# Potty Training



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just responding to the "off limits rooms" thread and got to thinking - Hobie is now 7 months old and still has at least one accident in the house daily. More #2 than #1 now, although she did pee on the couch last weekend.

Is this normal or is she slow?

I have to say it's gotten much better over the last month or so, but I don't know if she should be fully trained at this point. We are really trying (treats, positive reinforcement, watching for signs etc.).

We have all but two rooms hardwood floors, and it's the carpeted rooms that she goes for.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say yes, she should be pretty solidlyy housebroken at this point. I will temper that position though, because I don't know your work schedule. Two people with full time jobs may have to deal with the issue a little longer.
If she's peeing and pooping in the house when you are there, that's a different matter. In abscense of a physical issue, she needs to be more firmly dealt with. She should be asking to go out. If she starts to annoy you without a toy in her mouth, or running around in circles at your feet when you get up I'd be reading that as her "signal" to go out. 
Tika's signal to go out is to get up and quietly sit behind us, or just next to us without any interaction. She's very polite. Gunnr is a little different. She screams with Neon signs. "*LET ME OUT, NOW!!*"


----------



## abbysmom (May 11, 2010)

It took Abby close to 8 months before she got the hang of it. When we noticed her walking around a lot or not laying next to one of us we immediately would put her out. Her sign to us is she gives off a small whimper to lets us know when she has to go out. She was a later bloomer but don't give up, just keep up with your baby.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa is 14 weeks and we still have a number 1 accident almost daily. It took her about a week to figure out #2 though. I'm not sure how we dealt with each differently to make her be good with #2 but not the #1. I guess if we did, we wouldn't be having the same issue.

There were a couple of days this week where we were accident free. We thought she was finally catching on. She would whimper and then run to the door to let us know she had to pee. But yesterday was really cold and raining outside and I guess she didn't like that, so she didn't do that signal and we ended up having two big accidents.

I've heard some people have taken even up to a year to potty train their dogs. She's getting bigger and the pools in turn, are getting much bigger. :/ We plan on remaining vigilant though.


----------

